# Grace Jones



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone else like her?







"Island Life" is probably her best album.

The lyrics to this one are so naughty ...
















*Pull Up To The Bumper*

Driving down those city streets,

Waiting to get down,

Won't you get your big machine,

Somewhere in this town?

Now in the parking lot garage,

You'll find the proper place,

Just follow all the written rules,

You'll fit into the space.

Pull up to my bumper baby,

In your long black limosine,

Pull up to my bumper baby,

And drive it in between.

Pull up, to it, don't drive, through it,

Back it, up twice, now that, fit's nice.

Operate around the clock,

Why don't you come in?

I've got lot's of space for everyone,

Why don't you my friend?

(Lines are short),

I'll pick you up so won't you please come on,

Shiny sleek machine believe,

It I've got to blow your horn.

Pull up to my bumper baby,

In your long black limosine,

Pull up to my bumper baby,

And drive it in between.

Pull up to it, don't drive through it,

Back it, up twice, now that fits nice,

Race it, straighten it, let me luricate,

Pull up to my bumper baby. (to end)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Horrible woman.

She is a woman right? Never been sure.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Horrible woman.
> 
> She is a woman right? Never been sure.










She certainly is an unusual and unique woman Paul, but not "horrible". My wife describes her as an "amazing woman".


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

She had a fitting conclusion to her prescence in the Bond movie she was in









Her ideal role would be a viscious and demented black female vampire with very bad attitude



> She certainly is an unusual and unique woman Paul, but not "horrible". My wife describes her as an "amazing woman".


I should start worrying!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"Pull up to the bumper" is a cracking tune Paul - in fact the whole album's good. I have it somewhere but only on tape (I think) & I haven't listened to it in ages.

Not sure what I think of her as a person. I remember her clobbering Russell Harty (remember him?) on his chat show - I personally wouldn't want to meet her at night in a dark alley







- I like her music though. Didn't she write "Private Life" as covered superbly by "The Pretenders" & isn't that on "Island Life" too?

She was in the second (rubbish) Conan film with Arnie - wonder if he dared feel her breasts (as he seems to have done with a lot of his other female co-stars)







?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Didn't she write "Private Life" as covered superbly by "The Pretenders" & isn't that on "Island Life" too?


I think it is the other way around Paulus...I think Chrissie Hynde wrote it and Grace covered it.

Yes, it is on "Island Life"; I think I prefer Grace's version







--- and as a you say, a great album.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Pull Up to the Bumper-Grace Jones.mp3 (8.7 Mbytes)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

About as attractive as Martin Johnson.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Island Life' is one of those classic albums where every track is great









Love her version of 'La Vie En Rose'


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I never trust a woman who is more of a man than I am!!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Great album but she scares me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

had her


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

dapper said:


> Love her version of 'La Vie En Rose'


Just what I was going to say.

Island Life is a good album as is "Warm Leatherette". Her cover of "Love is the Drug" is excellent also. Got 3 of her albums and love the music as long as I don't have to see her









Alasdair


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

she appeared in the Citroen CX advert - driving out of a giant version of her head...

(i had one of those GTI Turbos...)


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Awful thing


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Walking in the Rain from this fine album, was one of the tracks they played for me when I bought my first "proper" hi fi. A superbly crafted and engineered album.

Paul D



Silver Hawk said:


> She certainly is an unusual and unique woman


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> "Pull up to the bumper" is a cracking tune Paul - in fact the whole album's good. I have it somewhere but only on tape (I think) & I haven't listened to it in ages.
> 
> Not sure what I think of her as a person. I remember her clobbering Russell Harty (remember him?) on his chat show - I personally wouldn't want to meet her at night in a dark alley
> 
> ...


You bought an album? If so you are sad.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> had her












Where and when!?

Did she bite!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > "Pull up to the bumper" is a cracking tune Paul - in fact the whole album's good. I have it somewhere but only on tape (I think) & I haven't listened to it in ages.
> ...


Thanks for that Paul









Am I sad because I bought an album? If so then I must be very very sad because I bought hundreds of the things in my youth!! Or am I sad because I bought a Grace Jones album?

Maybe I'll ask for a copy (on cd) for Christmas


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


I wouldn't take it to heart PP any album not featuring Lemmy is sad


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


It's official then I am sad as I don't have any albums/cd's/tapes featuring Lemmy at all


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm just glad I dont know who the f**k Lemmy is


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Personally, I prefer the home grown talent:

"Gracie McJones"

and her hit single, "Pull up to ma big fat bumper ya bass (and gies a fried Mars bar)!"

Gorgeous!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> had her


Shouldn't you have said "had me"???


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I have the remix 45 single somewhere! Love that tune and always enjoyed Grace as a performer. Wonder what she's really like in person and what she's doing now?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> Personally, I prefer the home grown talent:
> 
> "Gracie McJones"
> 
> ...


No rush Shawn, in your own time


----------

